# Logo Designers



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Are any PFers logo designers? I know that there is a lot of talent on here! Anyway, I would be looking to have a logo designed and wouldn't mind giving the work to someone on here if they were appropriate...fair price paid of course.


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

I am! I am a newbie but I am a logo designer... Have a look at my website. This seems a bit spam my but I promise it's not!! 

http://www.iammagpie.co.uk


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you; sorry for the late response - hadn't checked this thread for a while. I will definitely take a look over the weekend.


----------

